# Lake Lanier winter Jon boat series



## bensonjesse29 (Jul 10, 2014)

This is and idea currently I was just trying to get some feedback to see who may all be interested in fishing these. The season will be from October to February
2 events in October 
2 events in November 
1 event in December 
2 events in January
And the classic in February 

Membership per team will be 40 dollars  one time 

And a 20 dollar entry fee at each event 

And a 10 dollar big fish side pot at each event 

Membership dues go towards the classic 

100% pay back at each event 

Boat ramp possibilities are 
Bald ridge 
6 mile or Charleston park 
War hill 
Toto creek 
Thompson bridge
Shoal creek 

I am open to suggestions and ideas 
These are electric only tournaments


----------



## deepwater (Jul 10, 2014)

I like the idea Jesse. Only thing I might do different would be to fish the classic in January just because a lot of clubs have started by January or February. Just my .02


----------



## bensonjesse29 (Jul 10, 2014)

Yeah I was thinking about that after I posted it


----------



## joboo (Jul 11, 2014)

Chris and I are in.


----------



## i_fish (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm interested. War Hill,Toto, or Thompson Bridge sounds good to me. Perhaps a little safer than fishing the bigger water down on the South end.

i_fish


----------



## littlejon (Jul 12, 2014)

Sounds like a good idea. Just my thoughts. I would stay away from the south end. Too much open water to travel and wind can be a huge factor for electric only. I would allow gas motors up to a certain H.P. that all participants agrees to. Or keep it aluminum only and restrict boat length which would keep HP down. Most 16 foot boats or less in length should have 25 HP or less.  Most not all. 

Electric only would cut into much of your fishing time just trying to get to a fishing hole. Hard to judge time to return for weigh in. I can see some being late. On Lanier with a strong wind it would and can drain batteries quickly. With less daylight and higher winds this time of year you want to maximize your time fishing and lessen your time traveling. 

Good idea and hope many chime in


----------



## Marine (Jul 13, 2014)

If there was at least a 25 hp limit I would be in.


----------



## Terminal Idiot (Jul 13, 2014)

I understand you have called it a john boat series, but would you accept a boat like a river hawk? I agree with previous comments on gas motors up to a certain hp, due to the size of the body of water


----------



## Chris S. (Jul 13, 2014)

Marine said:


> If there was at least a 25 hp limit I would be in.





^^^^Same here.


----------



## deepwater (Jul 14, 2014)

I would rather it be electric only


----------



## Marine (Jul 14, 2014)

Way too big of a lake to be electric only. I've got 3 other boats that would be interested in it if there was a 25 hp limit.


----------



## bensonjesse29 (Jul 14, 2014)

Events will be electric only. 

The boat ramps listed I feel are safe locations for electric only events due to minimal winter lake traffic

I have fished many large reservoir lakes and no one has had any issues making it back to weight in. 

I have never fished or used the shoal creek ramp on the south end but it looks to be in a safe location and not around any major open water 

For sure ramps are 
Bald ridge
War hill
Toto creek 
Thompson bridge 
Six mile 
Young Deer 
And if anyone has any other ramp suggestions please let me know


----------



## DAWGFISH66 (Jul 14, 2014)

Young Deer and Thompson Creek would be a pretty good locations also...


----------



## tinboat (Jul 15, 2014)

I vote for Bald ridge.


----------



## tinboat (Jul 15, 2014)

Electric only,and no swat members.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Jul 15, 2014)

I might try to do 1 or 2. I agree no swat  members especially bald ones


----------



## MerkyWaters (Jul 16, 2014)

tinboat said:


> Electric only,and no swat members.



Ban anyone that has ever been a SWAT member!


----------



## bensonjesse29 (Jul 17, 2014)

Nah I want some good competition lol


----------



## tinboat (Jul 17, 2014)

Might as well give them all your money there gonna take it.


----------

